# 3 largest species



## lectricblueyes (May 9, 2009)

What are the three largest species of mantid in captivity and out there in the wild? Name and size?

Thanks!


----------



## Christian (May 10, 2009)

There was a thread like this some time ago. However, for the sake of it, measured as body size without wings:

In captivity (at moment):

_Solygia sulcatifrons_ (females &lt;16 cm)

_Plistospilota guineensis_ (females &lt;12-13 cm)

In the category 10-11 cm there are several species

In mantids as such:

_Ischnomantis gigas_ (females &lt;17 cm)

2 _Toxodera_ sp. (females &lt;16,6 cm)

_Solygia sulcatifrons_ (see above)


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 10, 2009)

Christian said:


> There was a thread like this some time ago. However, for the sake of it, measured as body size without wings:In captivity (at moment):
> 
> _Solygia sulcatifrons_ (females &lt;16 cm)
> 
> ...


Those are all the ones I was going to say (I. gigas, anyway)!


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 13, 2009)

Christian said:


> There was a thread like this some time ago. However, for the sake of it, measured as body size without wings:In captivity (at moment):
> 
> _Solygia sulcatifrons_ (females &lt;16 cm)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info Christian and Phil. Sometimes the search feature turns up some related results, and sometimes not. Thank you!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, what about largest by mass? The long ones seem a bit on the thin side.


----------



## Christian (May 14, 2009)

_Solygia_ and _Ischnomantis_ are rather massive, even though they look slender. _Macromantis, Plistospilota &amp; Idolomantis_ are also rather heavy.

I suppose that some of the larger _Rhombodera_ species (_Rh. fratricida, Rh. laticollis_) would be the most massive ones.


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember something about macromantis. I'd totally get my hands on them if they were available. Just hope they don't get their hands on me!


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 14, 2009)

Christian said:


> _Solygia_ and _Ischnomantis_ are rather massive, even though they look slender. _Macromantis, Plistospilota &amp; Idolomantis_ are also rather heavy.I suppose that some of the larger _Rhombodera_ species (_Rh. fratricida, Rh. laticollis_) would be the most massive ones.


I weighed a female _Plistopilota guineensis _a few weeks ago, she was 10g  From the specimens of _R. fratricida _that I have seen, I would say _P. guineensis_, though not the bulkiest, would be the heavier of the two.

Christian, have you ever weighed a fat female _Idolomantis_?


----------



## Christian (May 14, 2009)

Not yet, but they are rather heavy when I handle them. I should get the chance to weigh some one day. The _Rhombodera_ specimens of the mentioned species that I saw were much larger and looked still heavier than a _Plistospilota_. However, due to variation, there may also be smaller specimens. We need live ones to compare - those would be the h e l l of a mantid.

_Macromantis_ on the other hand, as large as they are, are scared by their own shadow. Just large and dumb ones... :lol: Every _H. membranacea_ is more ferocious.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 17, 2009)

Christian said:


> Not yet, but they are rather heavy when I handle them. I should get the chance to weigh some one day. The _Rhombodera_ specimens of the mentioned species that I saw were much larger and looked still heavier than a _Plistospilota_. However, due to variation, there may also be smaller specimens. We need live ones to compare - those would be the h e l l of a mantid._Macromantis_ on the other hand, as large as they are, are scared by their own shadow. Just large and dumb ones... :lol: Every _H. membranacea_ is more ferocious.


Christian - would you be so kind and take pictures of adult Solygia females?

It would be nice if they were like next to a ruler


----------



## Christian (May 17, 2009)

I don't keep this species.


----------

